# A tale... of Now 3 gamers...



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, I had thought about making this thread for a while, and now I have someone to do it with. 

Ok so who is involved? Well, me (Adam aka Marneus Calgar), and my good friend Master Belial (aka Shane). Both of us are really doing this to get our many projects done. I play Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines and Grey Knights. And I will be focusing on 2 armies. Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines, so effectively playing for two people . 

Master Belial plays Dark Angels and Space Wolves. Only recently got his space wolves, so they need painting . He is going to also be using his two armies, because he wants to . 

So, hope you enjoy, I won't be getting a camera for a few days yet. But I will be getting one a week on wednesday. So keep an eye on this thread! 

Cheers
Adam

EDIT: Please don't shy away from giving tips too, as me and Shane always want to get better 









Me with my army I used in the game.








Shane with his army he used today.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Just finished the peliminary game, just to test Shanes Space Puppies, and it ended in a win for the Marines (JUST!!). Was a good game...

Points system we'll use:
*Painting:*
Fully Painted - 3
Part Painted - 2
No painting done -1

*Gaming:*
Win - 3
Draw - 2
Loss - 1

Now onto objectives for January.

I am going to paint my Juggernaut of Khorne for the first month I will update you of my progress when I am done, this will be when I have a camera *yawn*. 

Shane will be painting a squad of deathwing terminators, and he will update you as soon as. 

The deadline will be for 31st January.

Points so far:

*Adam:*
3 Points so far (4 if I don't do any painting)
*Shane:*
1 Point (2 if he doesn't do any painting)


----------



## Master Belial (Oct 29, 2009)

hi, im shane... also known as... the other guy in the project. im looking forwerd to it and can't wait to see my space wolves grow in power. and there not puppies like adam says, as they don't hump your leg every time you walk through the door!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok guys, I haven't got pics but I got fed up of just painting my Khorne stuff in a mechrite red coat and a little highlight, so I did a few patterns like the World Eaters army from the codex. 

So almost like very peculiar leopard spots . Or is it a cheetah?


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool idea, I wish some of my gameing buddies did something like this. Kinda a shame you guys don't have a lot of diversity.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Doombreed said:


> Cool idea, I wish some of my gameing buddies did something like this. Kinda a shame you guys don't have a lot of diversity.


Yeah, I think we should have called this "Space Marine Special" or something. Since thats all we've got (apart from my chaos - but its still power armour). Maybe another army might pop up during the course of the year :victory:


----------



## Master Belial (Oct 29, 2009)

yes... like my tau!... ok, it could be argued that i never started it even though i have a commander six fire worriers five kroot and a develfish but thats not the point; the point is...urr... i compleaty forgot what my point was... WHOOPS!
but any hoo, i've compleated my task or this month five marines all painted; take a good hard look... orr that si what i would say if i new How to upload pic but the fact is i don't so calgar will have to show me as im useless with camras and computers!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Master Belial said:


> yes... like my tau!... ok, it could be argued that i never started it even though i have a commander six fire worriers five kroot and a develfish but thats not the point; the point is...urr... i compleaty forgot what my point was... WHOOPS!
> but any hoo, i've compleated my task or this month five marines all painted; take a good hard look... orr that si what i would say if i new How to upload pic but the fact is i don't so calgar will have to show me as im useless with camras and computers!


You git. I'm not on target since I have only painted half of my Jugger and a but snowed under with coursework. Ah well...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah! I have finitoed! Doneski, my Jugger is done. Yipee

I get a camera tomorrow, so pics mondayish? 

Oh, and my target for February is going to be painting a squad of four scout bikers.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

As me and Shane have both completed out objectives I can go onto scores and stuffs.

Points so far:

*Adam:*
*5 Points*
*Shane:*
4 Points

Also the game of the month:

*World Eaters VS Dark Angels!*
Points will be awarded as usual.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Guys, I have a confession. I forgot to paint the juggernaut rider, so I've lost a point there. So, 1 point in it now...


----------



## Master Belial (Oct 29, 2009)

for thoses wondering what i'll be doing this month, i'll be painting a squad of Grey Huntersrather well put together aswell if i may sayso!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, just to do all the adminy sorta stuff.

Month 2 is therefore:

Adams Objectives: To paint 4 Scout bikers
Shanes Objectives: To paint 10 Grey Hunters

Points will be awarded on the 1st March, and deadlines are the 28th February for all painting. 

Adam


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry for double posting... 

Just to let you know we are adding a 3rd gamer to our tale of 2 gamers, so now it becomes tale of THREE games. His name is Nurgles_Warrior on here. And he is called Ollie in real life, he is going to be bringing his Nurgle to the table with his ok (and I'm sure he wont mind me saying this) but not the best, greenstuffing skills and he wants to improve. 

So a BIG hand to him!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

thread title changed as requested.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i would find this alot more interesting if you had photos to go with your objectives!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Azwraith said:


> i would find this alot more interesting if you had photos to go with your objectives!


Patience is a vitue . 

I've been bogged down a bit with school work. But its half term, so pics galore next week.

Ok, and just been tallying Ollie in and he this is now the points from January:

*Adam:*
5 Points

*Shane:*
4 Points

*Ollie:*
2 Points


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

hello everyone:victory:

in this tale of now three gamers i am going to be building up my nurgle chaos marines and daemons. this is also a challange for me to improve my painting skills and also my sculpting skills. most of my models so far have been sculpted as intend to make sure every model has had some sculpting added to them to make them fit with my nurgle greater daemon, which has been posted on heresy before.

like calgar has said i havent done any games or posted any pics, this will be sorted soon as i have only just bought what i intend to paint:laugh: scince i have last spoken to calgar i have chosen to paint 3 bases of nurglings and a 10 man squad of plauge bearers, these will be made from the vampire counts goual set with some mulliput to make them more nurgle. pics of models to come soon:victory:


----------



## Master Belial (Oct 29, 2009)

due to complications with the tale of three gamers, i redret to say... i'm pulling out! but good luck to adam ang oggy!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, sorry to say guys, I've been thinking it over, and I'm out too. I just have too much school work. And yeah. So, I'm afraid this thread is... dead.


----------

